# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  18 Gallon - Just got some CO2 for a Monte Carlo Carpet

## Maxim5

Well, I finally decided to get a Co2 system for my little tank. I swiftly proceeded to plant some monte carlo. I've never done this before or ever had a carpet, so I'm quite excited. No idea how long it will take, but I tried to break apart the little leaves and took my time planting them.

What do you think?

Pics:

----------


## wongce

Wow...u really plant stem by stem ah.....good job

----------


## Maxim5

> Wow...u really plant stem by stem ah.....good job


Yeah  :Smile:  I had no idea how to plant it, so I figured the smallest unit the better.

----------


## kurty

only 1 word to describe: beautiful. 

least you did alot of homework unlike me.. hero dies early..

 :Very Happy:

----------


## Maxim5

> only 1 word to describe: beautiful. 
> 
> least you did alot of homework unlike me.. hero dies early..


thank you, yeah many hours of reading and trying things out.

----------


## jiajuen900

Nice.  :Well done:  Planting stem by stem takes a lot of patience. And backache.....

----------


## nicename

Nice tank! Cant wait to see it carpet!

----------


## Maxim5

> Nice.  Planting stem by stem takes a lot of patience. And backache.....


yes, this hobby is giving me ultra strong back muscles as a side effect  :Laughing:

----------


## Maxim5

Quick video of the Twinstar in action and livestock.

----------


## Ingen

Nice short clip! Love the slow motion and sliding

----------


## meowink

Lovely layout! I had success with MC and they readily carpets in 3-4 weeks, check out my thread  :Very Happy:

----------


## Maxim5

> Lovely layout! I had success with MC and they readily carpets in 3-4 weeks, check out my thread


Can't wait to see mine carpet, it's been almost 1 week and it's kinda slow moving.

----------


## kapitan

> Can't wait to see mine carpet, it's been almost 1 week and it's kinda slow moving.



watching plant grow is like watching the paint drying.....

----------


## wongce

> watching plant grow is like watching the paint drying.....


Haha Kapitan, if AQ have Facebook like system, i am sure you will get a lot of likes....

----------


## Greentank

Have to respect your patience, can really imagine the dedicated effort involved in planting those monte carlo  :Well done:

----------


## Maxim5

Got a new LED light and used my old one to create a blue mood lightning in the lower part. Wanted to get a deep ocean look going. Monte carlo carpet should grow quicker now as I've got higher light now.

----------


## jiajuen900

Make sure to keep up higher CO2 and Ferts with the increased light.  :Wink:

----------


## aarondylan

Thanks for sharing! its really beautiful

----------


## Gavan

nice bro! I'm trying to carpet my MC now too and co2 really is poisonous. I tried to plant stem by stem like you did but after awhile all my stems different lengths! super ugly. great job! and great video dude

----------


## 5stars

> nice bro! I'm trying to carpet my MC now too and co2 really is poisonous. I tried to plant stem by stem like you did but after awhile all my stems different lengths! super ugly. great job! and great video dude


Don't worry, Monte Carlo grows very quickly and the stems will all grow parallel to the ground, you wont notice the difference in length anymore.

----------


## Maxim5

> Don't worry, Monte Carlo grows very quickly and the stems will all grow parallel to the ground, you wont notice the difference in length anymore.


Awesome, can't wait!

----------


## Gavan

> Don't worry, Monte Carlo grows very quickly and the stems will all grow parallel to the ground, you wont notice the difference in length anymore.


nice! hope so!

----------


## Maxim5

Picture Update. New red plant and progress on monte carlo carpet

----------


## Gavan

> Got a new LED light and used my old one to create a blue mood lightning in the lower part. Wanted to get a deep ocean look going. Monte carlo carpet should grow quicker now as I've got higher light now.


what's that main light are you using now? and the blue mood lighting looks beautiful!

----------


## Maxim5

> what's that main light are you using now? and the blue mood lighting looks beautiful!


Originally I had the Satellite LED + which is now the blue mood light. The main light is Ecoxotic E-Series Full Spectrum LED which I turned down to 70% hoping it's in the upper medium range. I'm getting a touch of hair algae on the substrate and tiny amount of BBA on a few leaves in the back. I increased flow with a small wave maker, hopefully that will fix it.

----------


## tureblue82

change water 50% two times a week should help with algae.

----------


## JasonChan

No more update??

----------

